# Lotions: What brands actually work?



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I go through this every winter, no matter what lotions I use my hands always get dry and chapped. I'm cleaning blood off the keyboard now from my fingers splitting.

So, for those of you who live in really cold climates, or have jobs that make your hands dry, what really works as far as hand lotions go? I've tried a lot of products and its hard to find something that actually works :scratch: 

thanks for your input


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Bag balm. lol

I also just made my own hand lotion. It's really easy to make. Works great too!

If you do try making your own lotion then don't add any water.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Can I have your recipe for lotion? I'm willing to try anything if I don't have to use bag balm I won't. I"m still milking goats here in the winter and I can't have greasy hands


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with the Bag Balm. I pack it on and put socks on my hands for the night. Works great.

But I have to say that i have some goat lotion I got from a lady close to me. It is the BEST lotion I have ever used.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I went to Bath and Body works and they have a lotion that is specially made for dry and chapped hands called No. 1012 Chapped hands remedy. It was about 14.00 for a small 1.7 oz thing of it - But I will tell you - I swear by it.

When I moved back to Washington 5 years ago, my hands would bleed from being chapped and hurting - to the point that I would cry because I could not even tie my shoes they hurt so bad (and I have all kinds of peircings and tattoos - so that tells you how much pain I was in). I went to the hospital and the only thing that they said was to get pure lanolin from the baby section of Walmart for Nursing mothers, smear it on my hands, put rubber gloves over it and go to bed. Yah, like I slept that night - but it worked ------ for about a week.

I bought the stuff above about a month ago, but it on every day once a day, and have not had ANY problems. It has been great!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison. I forgot about that stuff. They have that and a couple other things that work great. JUST not the smell good stuff for cracked hands. (OUCH).


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, I went in there the beginning of November almost in tears and begged for something to help me -as I had tried everything.

I had been putting their body butter on them at night every night and it helped but didn't fix. Man, I love this stuff!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a lot of problems with scents and things. Cant use most brands of deoderant scented lotions give me a hard time. i get really chapped dry hands during the winter. I use something called skin milk and then on the really dry places like my knuckles and between my first finger and thumb i use bag balm.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll be sure to look for those things


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Run Around: Could you share that recipe for lotion with me, please? I'm trying to find the perfect lotion recipe to make as a gift for someone. She has dry, sensitive skin.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If they are actually cracked to the point of bleeding I would put some antibiotic ointment on them at night, put some "latex free" gloves on (you can find them at Wal-Mart). When they heal a little change to bag balm or whatever lotion you like. My hands never go into water (bathing excepted), during the winter. Hope you heal soon!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Something safe and effective (and cheap) for the night time is regular vegetable shortening. You just have to spread it on thick and put some gloves of socks on your hands. I used to do this when I worked in a pet store and constantly had my hands getting wet from the fish tanks and washing. I also try to wear gloves or mittens whenever I can during the day--even around the house. The more you keep your hands protected, the better. It helps tremendously.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

vasaline hand lotion has very little scent if any and works good.

From shampooing for months my hands would get really chapped so at night I would put vasaline lip theropy on my knuckles and then go to bed. IT really helped!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, I'll be sure and try those things


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I just bought Vaseline Intensive Rescue Moisture Locking Lotion ( hypoallergenic moisturizer) at WalMart a couple weeks ago because my hands were cracked and bleeding. The very first time I used it my hands felt better immediately! Since it's hypoallergenic it has no fragrance. The primary ingredient in it is glycerin.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I have found "Priority Care Udder Balm" to work really well. It is like Bag Balm but is in lotion form and non greasy. It includes Vit. A, D, & E and Aloe Vera. And is really cheap. My daughter has always suffered from really bad dry hands that crack, and peal, but once she found this lotion in my barn and started using it, her hands have improved drastically. And we have tried everything for her in the past. But this stuff works wonders. :dance:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well my biggest problem isn't my hands cracking(that comes later in the season though) but its my cuticles at the corners of my finger nails, the skin there gets really thick and dry and just cracks open.

I'll be sure and try some of your guys' suggestions, thanks!


----------

